# [Need Suggestions] Motherboard upgrade - budget 12k (+/- 3k)



## Rohit1980 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello Guys, 

This is my current PC configuration:

 1. AMD Phenom II x6 1055t
 2. Gigabyte GA-880G-UD3H
 3. 8 GB RAM [G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL + G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)]
 4. Seasonic 750W Modular Power Supply (SS-750KM III)
 5. MSI R7850 Power Edition 2GD5/OC
 6. Asus Xonar D2X 7.1 PCI-E Soundcard 
 7. Cooler Master Elite 430
 8. 24" LED AOC monitor
 9. APC 1.1 kVA UPS

As of now, I am planning to upgrade my motherboard (should be future proof).
Can you please offer your suggestions (budget 12k [+/- 3k])?

Regards,
Rohit


----------



## dekaron (Oct 28, 2015)

Why upgrade only mobo?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 28, 2015)

AMD FX6300 -8000,
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P -8000.
TOTAL -16,000.


----------



## Rohit1980 (Oct 28, 2015)

dekaron said:


> Why upgrade only mobo?



Its not working anymore  .


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 28, 2015)

Rohit1980 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> This is my current PC configuration:
> 
> ...



Hi [MENTION=109428]Rohit1980[/MENTION],

If you are planning for future proofing, then you must go for the latest ATX MOBO. The MOBO should have in built function of WiFi and audio feature with that, there is no need to add any other peripheral devices like WiFi and sound card, and it’s support the SLI and CrossFire technology that means in the future, you can add-on a second GPU card for performance, instead of buying a new MOBO or replacing a totally new GPU. 

Just a suggestion, H97 chipset MOBO is intended for normal consumer use and Z97 chipset MOBO is intended for overclockers/enthusiasts. If you may plan on Overclocking your CPU in the future, you need a Z/X-series MOBO’S in the majority of cases. 

Good Luck.


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2015)

@op - you can get asus M5A99FX PRO2.0 but still it would be beter if you can sell off your present cpu and opt for core i5 based config.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 29, 2015)

topgear said:


> @op - you can get asus M5A99FX PRO2.0 but *still it would be better if you can sell off your present cpu and opt for core i5 based config.*



Intel Core i5 4440 -11500,
MSI B85 PC Mate -5500.
TOTAL -17,000.


----------

